# 2009 Houston Open



## cubekid (Jun 21, 2009)

Hi guys,

Since everyone had such a great time at the *2009 Dallas Open*, we decided to bring all the excitement to another city before the summer ended. So I wanted to let everyone know that the *Texas Speedcubing Club* will be hosting the *2009 Houston Open* on *August 1st, 2009*. All of the relevant information and registration is available at:

http://texasspeedcubing.org/events/2009houstonopen.php


There is also a La Quinta Inn close to the venue which has set up a group rate at *$89 a night* . You can book a room by calling *(832) 595-6111* and telling them that you're with the *Texas Speedcubing Club*. Keep in mind that this deal will only last until *July 17, 2009*, so if you plan on staying at the group rate, make sure to call in and reserve before then.

I hope to see many of you there. As always, if you have any questions, feel free to email me at *[email protected]*.

Thanks,
-Sapan Upadhyay



P.S. - For all of you who went to the *2009 Dallas Open* and have videos or articles online about it, it would be really awesome if you could add a link to it to the WCA page by using this link: http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/media_insertion.php . Thanks!


----------



## IamWEB (Jun 21, 2009)

*Reserved For Editing*

*VIDEO ATTENTION*: To all of those with video cameras that attend the competition, we encourage you to film your day at the 2009 Houston Open.

If you do not hae a YouTube account to post videos on, please email them to me at [email protected] and/or post them on the WCA page (http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/..._insertion.php).

*CUBE MEETING:* What started out as a Texas cube meeting has turned into an entire competition! But what's a cube meeting without other fun things to try?

Here's a list that I would love for any competitors to make suggestions for:
-10 Cubes In a row
-Team BLD
-Teamsolving
-General Cube Racing
-2x2x2-3x3x3-4x4x4 Relay Racing
-2on2 cube race: You solve, your teamate solves, going against another two people.



Sapan: Fix this: This may be the 2009 Houston Open, but there was no 2009 Dallas Open, only the Dallas Open 2009.


----------



## cubekid (Jun 21, 2009)

Meh, whatever. People get the idea. I call it the 2009 Houston Open. lol.


----------



## IamWEB (Jun 21, 2009)

Tomato, tomoto, good name, bad name.
j/k
Just make sure you learn BLD or I won't go.


----------



## Anthony (Jun 21, 2009)

I really need to find a way to get there.. 

Actually, I can get a ride to Austin the day before the competition. If anyone lives in that area and is going to leave for the competition that night and is willing to give me a ride, I'd appreciate it.

Actually, you don't even have to drive if you don't want to. Now that I have my permit, all I need is someone 21 or older with a license to take a 5 hour nap in the car.. 

So yeah, if anyone can give me a ride from Austin to Houston on the 31st, let me know.

Thanks.


----------



## IamWEB (Jun 21, 2009)

We're garunteed to get some competitors from Austin (Odin?), we just need someone who's ride is willing to pick up... THE ANTHONY.


----------



## Odin (Jun 21, 2009)

IamWEB said:


> We're garunteed to get some competitors from Austin (Odin?), we just someone who's ride is willing to pick up... THE ANTHONY.



Sorry IamWEB, I cant go if its in Houston.
But i am thinking of having a cubing get-together in austin somtime soon.


----------



## cubekid (Jun 21, 2009)

Don't worry; we will be having another competition in Austin this fall sometime.

But until then, everyone should come to the Houston competition


----------



## IamWEB (Jun 22, 2009)

@Odin: ...

P.S. where that's cube video, I'm ready to _kick your @$$._



cubekid said:


> *Don't worry; we will be having another competition in Austin this fall sometime.*
> 
> But until then, everyone should come to the Houston competition



I was just about to say that. 
Make the competition that will be around October/November in Austin.

Not counting Caltech from FOUR years ago, before the TSS...

-Austin got a double dosage of competitions
-*Dallas*' turn
-Now it's Houston's turn
-Back to Austin

Other than passing through those 3 cities, what other larger cities are up for competitions?
*Fort Worth*, San Antonio, *Waco*?

Oh look, the bolded ones just HAPPEN to be closer to me...


----------



## cubekid (Jun 22, 2009)

Haha.

Actually, this is probably a good point to make. We've been trying to get competitions around the state (Austin, Dallas, Houston), but the ones that I will be hosting will mostly be in the Austin area (cause that's where I live).

What we need to do is get other people to start planning competitions. It's not that I don't enjoy planning them (I do), but the entire purpose of us hosting these competitions is to spread cubing across Texas. I hope that in the future we can start having more frequent competitions. This will not only motivate us in the Texas area to practice, but will also help foster an active cube community within Texas.

With Texas being the largest _*continental*_ state in the US, we should have the most active cubers  (wow, can't believe I made that error before. epic fail).


----------



## Bryan (Jun 22, 2009)

cubekid said:


> What we need to do is get other people to start planning competitions. It's not that I don't enjoy planning them (I do), but the entire purpose of us hosting these competitions is to spread cubing across Texas. I hope that in the future we can start having more frequent competitions. This will not only motivate us in the Texas area to practice, but will also help foster an active cube community within Texas.
> 
> With Texas being the largest state in the US, we should have the most active cubers



Except for the geography fail at the end, I agree completely. I would love to have four competitions a year around here, but I need someone else to do some of the work.


----------



## cubekid (Jun 22, 2009)

Ouch, that is a geography fail. Fixed it. This is why you don't post anything after midnight =/


----------



## skarian (Jun 22, 2009)

Hey i live in the houston area. How fast should my average be before i start going to competitions


----------



## IamWEB (Jun 22, 2009)

*Houston Open 2009 *



skarian said:


> Hey i live in the houston area. How fast should my average be before i start going to competitions



There is NO set speed, nor is there even a certain area of times you should be getting to compete. If you *can* go, you *should* go.
The time limit is 3 minutes for one 3x3x3 solve, and you are far beyond that. I can asure you that you will not be the slowest one there. 



cubekid said:


> Haha.
> 
> Actually, this is probably a good point to make. We've been trying to get competitions around the state (Austin, Dallas, Houston), but the ones that I will be hosting will mostly be in the Austin area (cause that's where I live).
> 
> ...



You know I would love to host competitions, I'll just need help getting started.

Here's 3 steps:
1) Observe organizers planning and hosting
2) Host your own with much assistance of those with experience
3) Leave the next and fly? =P

Also, although Texas may be the largest state _below Canada_, it is not the most popular. (NY, CA?)


----------



## TemurAmir (Jun 22, 2009)

aww, i wish there were competitions in Illinois...


----------



## IamWEB (Jun 23, 2009)

TemurAmir said:


> aww, i wish there were competitions in Illinois...



Talk to people in the Ohio area here on the forums about that if you truly want to help jump-start Illinois competitions. Ohio has it's share of competitions (right?).


----------



## cubekid (Jun 23, 2009)

IamWEB said:


> TemurAmir said:
> 
> 
> > aww, i wish there were competitions in Illinois...
> ...



OR... you can move to Texas 

Actually, I'm pretty sure that there are some people in Illinois who cube. I'm really surprised that there aren't any competitions =/. Maybe you should try to get in contact with some of them.

If that doesn't work, you can just do what we did and just find a few friends and start your own competition.


----------



## dakimfo137 (Jun 23, 2009)

If there was a cubing competition in San Antonio, that would be really cool. It's not as big as Austin or Dallas, but i think it'd be big enough to attract a good number of cubers. I'D go..


----------



## cubekid (Jun 23, 2009)

dakimfo137 said:


> If there was a cubing competition in San Antonio, that would be really cool. It's not as big as Austin or Dallas, but i think it'd be big enough to attract a good number of cubers. I'D go..



San Antonio is one of the cities we're thinking about for future competitions. Though if you can, you should try to come to the Austin competition we will be having in the fall (I don't think San Antonio is that far from Austin, maybe like an hour or so).


----------



## IamWEB (Jun 23, 2009)

I've got people in San Antonio, next summer would be a great time to go. *wink* I might be organizing by then, lol.


----------



## cubekid (Jul 5, 2009)

Hey guys,

So I just wanted to give everyone a few updates on the competition:

1. So just to be clear, the registration on the website (http://texasspeedcubing.org/events/2009houstonopen_register.php) is a pre-registration, and is *not* required. You are more than welcome to just register at the door, with no penalty. However, if you are planning on competing, we would much appreciate it if you did register in advance so that we know what to expect.

2. We initially decided to keep the number of events somewhat small, since we have a hard deadline by when we need to leave the venue. However, if we somehow get ahead of schedule, there is a possibility that we will add an event or two or an extra round to a popular event. Just wanted everyone to keep that in mind.

If you guys have any questions about the competition (hotel, airports, rules, etc.), I strongly urge you to ask. If you want to contact me directly, my email address is: *[email protected]* .

Hope to see you guys at the competition!
-Sapan Upadhyay


----------



## cubekid (Jul 14, 2009)

Hey guys,

So there are a few quick announcements for the upcoming competition (less than 3 weeks away!):

1. After enough people asking about square-1, we've decided to add it on as a side event. So for anyone who wants to compete in square-1 and has already pre-registered, please email me at [email protected].

2. For anyone who is coming to the competition who wants to take advantage of the discount rate at the hotel, remember that the last day for this is July 17 (this Friday). So make sure to take advantage of this if you're interested.

And of course, if you haven't registered yet and are planning to come, you can pre-register at http://texasspeedcubing.org/events/2009houstonopen.php . And if you have any questions, feel free to email me at [email protected].

Thanks,
-Sapan Upadhyay


----------



## Nuceria (Jul 16, 2009)

Please, for the love of god, please organize something in San Antonio. There are a lot of us, especially the younger ones (not that I am), that can't get to or afford to go to other cities for competitions, even if it's just in Austin. I know several of my friends and I would definitely go.


----------



## IamWEB (Jul 16, 2009)

Austin was likely the next destination for a competition, but if Sapan wants, San Antonio could take over this time.



I'm debating now whether I would go to a competition later this fall or not now , but I'm not sure.


----------



## Nuceria (Jul 16, 2009)

Let us know for sure. I think that there's a good cube-base here yet to be tapped


----------



## tanner forrest (Jul 17, 2009)

if you guys can get a comp in dallas over fall break then i might be able to go!


----------



## IamWEB (Jul 27, 2009)

Ok, here we are, less than a week away!

Unfortunately, I couldn't get as much practice in as I thought I would have, but it's ok.

The number of registered competitors has been stuck at 25 for quite awhile now, so I don't expect it change by Saturday.


ANTICIPATION!


----------



## Davepencilguin (Jul 30, 2009)

woot! I just registered. I wasn't sure if I was going to be able to make it; it all depended if I could get off work.
Turns out I could 

Just curious, how far is everyone commuting to this competition?
I live in Pensacola, FL, so it's going to be an 8 hour drive for me.


----------



## cubekid (Jul 30, 2009)

Oh wow, that's quite a long drive!

For me, it's about 15 minutes. Then again, I'm organizing it .


----------



## Anthony (Jul 30, 2009)

Davepencilguin said:


> woot! I just registered. I wasn't sure if I was going to be able to make it; it all depended if I could get off work.
> Turns out I could
> 
> Just curious, how far is everyone commuting to this competition?
> I live in Pensacola, FL, so it's going to be an 8 hour drive for me.



Even though I live in Texas I'll be in the car just as long as you. 5 hour drive to New Braunfels with my uncle, 3 hours from New Braunfels to Houston with a friend. 

See you there! 

Are you John Godwin btw? I'm pretty sure that's the newest name on the list.


----------



## Davepencilguin (Jul 31, 2009)

Anthony said:


> Davepencilguin said:
> 
> 
> > woot! I just registered. I wasn't sure if I was going to be able to make it; it all depended if I could get off work.
> ...



hahaha, as a matter of fact, yes!


----------



## Davepencilguin (Aug 1, 2009)

Checked into the La Quinta Inn, competition is tomorrow!
Anyone here?


----------



## Anthony (Aug 1, 2009)

Davepencilguin said:


> Checked into the La Quinta Inn, competition is tomorrow!
> Anyone here?



Are you kidding? :fp

There's six of us cubing in the lobby. lol.

Get down here!


----------



## JustinJ (Aug 1, 2009)

Good luck Anthony, and everyone else!


----------



## Davepencilguin (Aug 1, 2009)

That was amazing.


----------



## Anthony (Aug 2, 2009)

Did you know?

- Casey Pernsteiner is getting fast again? 
- On their way to the competition, Wessley and John saw an SUV fly like an eagle and tumble like a gymanst?
- Takao got a successful Square-1 blindsolve? 
- In my 6 cube multibld, four were DNFs and I was painfully close in each solve?
- All 3 blind solves had parity and were terrible? 
- Weston and I are insanely close at OH?
- The pyraminx scrambles had just about every tip twisted?
- Apparently, bad F2L = PLL Skip?
- Weston flew from California, arrived at 4am, and competed without any sleep?
- Tanner is extremely good at puzzle building?
- Deep down, no one cares about 5x5, at all?


----------



## Edmund (Aug 2, 2009)

Did you get the sub 5.5 2x2 average you wanted?


----------



## Davepencilguin (Aug 2, 2009)

Anthony said:


> Did you know?
> 
> - On their way to the competition, Wessley and John saw an SUV fly like an eagle and tumble like a gymanst?



heh, Wessley's a hero! He pulled a 4 year old out of the wreckage, and for that, he gets dogged about it the whole trip.


----------



## IamWEB (Aug 2, 2009)

Davepencilguin said:


> Anthony said:
> 
> 
> > Did you know?
> ...



Yeah, i couldn't help but bring that up every chance I got.
I.
COULDN't.
R3SIST.


----------



## IamWEB (Aug 2, 2009)

Anthony said:


> Did you know?
> 
> - Casey Pernsteiner is getting fast again?
> - On their way to the competition, Wessley and John saw an SUV fly like an eagle and tumble like a gymanst?
> ...



But did you also know that...

-I missed Takao's SQ-1 BLD, and I blame McDonalds?
-I was anxious about the 6/6 BLD, and upset when you missed the second one?
-Weston VS. Anthony is always a close race, as are Sapan and myself?
-Anthony got 3 PLL skips today? 2 in the same round?
-The chicken never crossed the road?
-Several competitors came all the way here to qualify to Nats.?
-2x2x2 fixers are less common than Sqaure-1 scramblers?
-Doug showed up after everyone left? XD


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 2, 2009)

Anthony said:


> - Apparently, bad F2L = PLL Skip?


*raises hand* I knew that!!


----------



## IamWEB (Aug 2, 2009)

I don't think the 11.80 had bad F2L 

But the 13.xx did; oh well, those times were still great.


----------



## Bob (Aug 2, 2009)

IamWEB said:


> -Several competitors came all the way here to qualify to Nats.?



after the deadline?


----------



## IamWEB (Aug 2, 2009)

Bob said:


> IamWEB said:
> 
> 
> > -Several competitors came all the way here to qualify to Nats.?
> ...



It's off by 1 day right, any exceptions?

I wouldn't qualify anyway so I don't care as much, but some other people...


----------



## Davepencilguin (Aug 2, 2009)

IamWEB said:


> Davepencilguin said:
> 
> 
> > Anthony said:
> ...



haha, he says you're a little douchebag


----------



## IamWEB (Aug 2, 2009)

Davepencilguin said:


> IamWEB said:
> 
> 
> > Davepencilguin said:
> ...



Oh, my life must suck then; ask him if he can _save me_ from a miserable life.


----------



## Anthony (Aug 2, 2009)

IamWEB said:


> I don't think the 11.80 had bad F2L
> 
> But the 13.xx did; oh well, those times were still great.



Actually, I put a pair in the wrong slot and had to fix that later on. haha.
But it led to a skip.


----------



## Davepencilguin (Aug 3, 2009)

If anyone has any video from the competition, I'm making a compilation video. you can message me for contact info.


----------



## Anthony (Aug 3, 2009)

Davepencilguin said:


> If anyone has any video from the competition, I'm making a compilation video. you can message me for contact info.



Awesome!

I really really wanted someone to make a montage. I would do it, but I suck at video editing. Sapan could do it, but he's usually really busy and wouldn't have time to make one.

Thank you! xD

I'll pm you right now.


----------



## IamWEB (Aug 3, 2009)

Lol I'm pretty good with movie maker, I could do one, I just never felt like it. 
I'll message you tomorrow about sending footage, I've got a good amount of it.


----------



## Anthony (Aug 4, 2009)

Fastest solve of the competition. 

Edit: Also the fastest official solve ever done in Texas. xD


----------

